
Microsoft are quietly merging Office code into their react-native-macos repo - LinguaBrowse
https://github.com/Microsoft/react-native-macos/commit/4332d900c0f597e2da2962334c9094726172d9dc
======
LinguaBrowse
The commit in question, made on 16th July, uses the term "OfficeISS". I can
find no mention of this online. Is this a straightforward code-name for their
project to re-write their major apps in React, mentioned in the following
tweet?
[https://twitter.com/TheLarkInn/status/1006746626617008128](https://twitter.com/TheLarkInn/status/1006746626617008128)

I asked for clarification on how they were approaching macOS support in React
Native, both:

1) in that Twitter thread (to no answer):
[https://twitter.com/LinguaBrowse/status/1006834843416657920](https://twitter.com/LinguaBrowse/status/1006834843416657920)

2) and in the subsequent Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8qqhlz/office_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8qqhlz/office_365_ms_teams_skype_code_and_the_edge_debug/e0lr0k1/)
(to an answer ignoring the macOS part of my question).

Microsoft are clearly going all-in on React Native:

1) TypeScript 3 has plenty of oddly React-specific features (e.g. defaultProps
and PropTypes support):
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2018/07/30/annou...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2018/07/30/announcing-
typescript-3-0/#default-props-support)

2) react-native-windows is thriving: [https://github.com/Microsoft/react-
native-windows](https://github.com/Microsoft/react-native-windows)

3) WinObjC is looking formidable:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/WinObjC](https://github.com/Microsoft/WinObjC)

I think the future is bright for Microsoft, cross-platform development, and
the React universe..!

